# Didymos vs. Moby Wrap



## smittenmom (Mar 2, 2003)

I got to try out a Didymos sling today, and it was the most comfortable thing I could imagine! My 18-month old, 25-pound dd felt light! Problem is, it seems the going rate for a new one is somewhere around $125-$135, which is waaaaay out of the question.

I found a Moby Wrap for $30, and it looks like it's very similar. From what I can tell, the differences are in fabric and width. Can anyone tell me a little bit more about why the Didymos is worth so much more? Is the Moby Wrap even worth $30, or is it so inferior that it's not even worth getting? Is there something similar in an in-between price range that will hold up?

TIA!


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

I believe the Ella Roo and the Girasol are both similar to a Didymos. www.peppermint.com sells them and has great customer service IME.


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

I think one of the main reasons for the price difference is the organic cotton material of the Didy. Its more expensive than the cotton knit of the Moby wrap by far. And in some cases much more versatile than the Moby I've read in reviews but not tried them both myself. I've had the same question myself though!
The Didy also has a great reputation and frankly, since it can get that price then they'll ask for it-even if they can make it for cheaper-supply and demand.
I've been on the lookout for a used Moby so I can try it out but still may splurge on the Didy or an Ellaroo with the "gift" $ I receive from my mom and MIL when the baby comes.
Good luck
Ann


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

Difference in wraps from Peppermint.com , I'd read that and then browse her selection. She has great pictures all kinds of wraps and directions.

The big difference is the fabric, the Didy is a woven wrap and the Moby is a stretchier fabric called jersey. There will be slight differences in the way you wear them both. If you want a woven but cant afford a diddy checkout the other 2 options(ellaroo and girasol), they are some what cheaper and very comparable. They are not %100 organic cotton and they arent totally reversable but still VERY nice and will give you all the same carries as the Didy woven wrap.


----------



## smittenmom (Mar 2, 2003)

Thank you, thank you! Peppermint.com looks awesome. I'll definitely get one of those, probably the Ellaroo--it's lighter, and I'll mostly be using it during the summer.

I only wish I had discovered the whole sling thing when dd was a newborn. I didn't get one until she was 9 months old! At least the next baby will get to sling from the start!


----------

